
Anyone else get their DeepRacer order cancelled? - gherlein
From Amazon:  &quot;Due to a lack of availability, we will not be able to obtain the following item from your order. We&#x27;ve canceled the item and apologize for the inconvenience. If you see a charge for the canceled item, we will refund you within 1-2 business days. If you are still interested in purchasing this item, it may be available from other sellers. Please visit the detail page for this item below.&quot;<p>That page just says it&#x27;s cancelled.  Anyone else?
======
SweetLlamaMyth
Good News! AWS Support is saying that the cancellation was an error that
they're working to correct:
[https://twitter.com/AWSSupport/status/1151567356394659849](https://twitter.com/AWSSupport/status/1151567356394659849)

------
rlenk
I received the same message from them. What's odd is that earlier today, the
order status showed that it was due to be delivered this evening. However, now
I'm not able to find any trace of the order on Amazon. It doesn't show as
cancelled... it's like it never happened.

------
inindev
The same thing happened to me and I contacted the Amazon order center. I spoke
to a contact center agent who told me tough luck. It would be nice if they let
their agents know about this mistake.

------
endoplatypus
Yes same here. Seems weird since they just handed out 50 dollars worth of AWS
credits for the continued delay, along with an explanation of why it was being
pushed back and a new ETA.

